# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  how to update a pivot table on shared workbook

## EED

I have a few pivot tables on a shared workbook.  I have it set to refresh
when the workbook is open, which that works until I Share the workbook.
After its shared, it will no longer update/refresh.  Is there a way to do
this or possible?  Thanks!

----------


## Dave Peterson

Sharing a workbook disables lots of features.  If you look in Excel's help for:
Features that are unavailable in shared workbooks

You'll see refreshing a pivottable is one of those features.

EED wrote:
>
> I have a few pivot tables on a shared workbook.  I have it set to refresh
> when the workbook is open, which that works until I Share the workbook.
> After its shared, it will no longer update/refresh.  Is there a way to do
> this or possible?  Thanks!

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Debra Dalgleish

In a shared workbook, you can view existing pivot tables, but you can't
create a new one, or change or refresh an existing one.

Perhaps you could build the pivot table in a different workbook, linked to
the data in the shared workbook.

--
Debra Dalgleish
Excel FAQ, Tips & Book List
http://www.contextures.com/tiptech.html


"EED" wrote:

> I have a few pivot tables on a shared workbook.  I have it set to refresh
> when the workbook is open, which that works until I Share the workbook.
> After its shared, it will no longer update/refresh.  Is there a way to do
> this or possible?  Thanks!

----------


## EED

OK, thanks....I'll probably place it in a different spreadsheet then.  Thanks
thought!

"Dave Peterson" wrote:

> Sharing a workbook disables lots of features.  If you look in Excel's help for:
> Features that are unavailable in shared workbooks
>
> You'll see refreshing a pivottable is one of those features.
>
> EED wrote:
> >
> > I have a few pivot tables on a shared workbook.  I have it set to refresh
> > when the workbook is open, which that works until I Share the workbook.
> > After its shared, it will no longer update/refresh.  Is there a way to do
> > this or possible?  Thanks!
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson
>

----------

